# How to track my airtime usage?



## jimrich (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi, I have a Tracfone LG and need to look at my airtime usage report but cannot get help from Walmart or Tracfone. Please help me locate the airtime usage report.
Thanks,
jim :smile:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

4 Ways to Check your Airtime Balance on Tracfone Smartphones

?


----------



## jimrich (Nov 3, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> 4 Ways to Check your Airtime Balance on Tracfone Smartphones
> 
> ?


Thanks for your response. 
The balance is not an issue. I want to look at a log, chart or report to see where, when and how the airtime is being used up. This info seems impossible to obtain from Tracfone itself. I am paying for a service but can't see what that service is doing with my $$$.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If Tracfone doesn't make the information available I don't know how we can help.


----------



## zer0118 (Dec 7, 2011)

Text the word "balance" to 611611 or get the app for balance, then it sends a text back saying reply "Y" to agree to the terms. these txts do not take from your balance. also there is a 5$ plan for 1000 texts but you have to have service days and another add on for data too. I'm assuming your referring to an android phone. Those customer service agents are sometimes wacky. they can tell you your balance also


----------



## zer0118 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think what you're asking for is a call by call itemized report, i seriously doubt they do that this is a cheep phone service after all


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

jimrich said:


> Thanks for your response.
> The balance is not an issue.* I want to look at a log, chart or report to see where, when and how the airtime is being used up.* This info seems impossible to obtain from Tracfone itself. I am paying for a service but can't see what that service is doing with my $$$.


I don't believe they do that since you're buying minutes and data in bulk. They may track it internally for accounting, but I've never seen it available to users.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

There is this though:



> *Can I receive my call detail records?*
> As a prepaid wireless provider, call detail records may not always be available. Under some circumstances, however, you may be eligible to receive call detail records on a limited basis, but you must be able to prove you are the owner of the phone for which the records are being requested. Keep in mind that ONLY the account holder may request their call detail records. However, if the phone number for which you are seeking call detail records is inactive, these may be released, if available, only with a valid subpoena or court order. If you are an active customer seeking your own call detail records, you will need to provide the following: 1. A signed, sworn statement, attesting under penalty of perjury that you are the owner/customer for the subject telephone number and that you request copies of your call detail records. The statement must include your name, full street address, telephone number for which you seek call detail records and Serial Number (ESN or IMEI) of the phone. 2. A clear, legible copy of the back of the phone showing the Serial Number. This documentation must be sent via mail or fax to: TracFone Wireless, Inc. Subpoena Compliance Attn: Executive Resolution Dept. P.O. Box 160340 Hialeah, FL 33016 Fax number: 1-866-809-7134 Upon receipt of your request, we will call you to confirm that you have requested your records and that you are the account holder in possession of the subject phone.


https://www.tracfone.com/faqs/policies/POLICIES_CALL_RECORDS


----------

